# ruger rifles



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Any one out there have problems gaining good accuracy from there rugers?I went out yesterday to test some handloads.The ruger,from minimum to max loads wouldnt group tighter than 1 3/4".Come to think of it,I have never had better groups than that.The tikka on the other hand had 1/2" groups with 57.5 gr of H4831 using 130 gr nosler partitions!


----------



## Nitro (Feb 28, 2004)

You didn't indicate what caliber your Ruger is chambered in. Based on your posted handloading data it looks like a .270 Winchester. The only Ruger M77 that I currently own is a 20" barreled Ultra Light chambered in .243 Winchester. On a good day it will print 1.5" groups. I formerly owned a .270 and a 30-06 neither of which was particularly accurate. I sold both of them and as replacements bought a Browning A-bolt in 30-06 and a Winchester M70 Featherweight in .270. The A-bolt will consistantly group in the 1's" and on a calm day .75" with a near max dose of H4831 and the 165 grain Hornady Interlock SPBT.

Good shooting,

Nitro


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The ruger is a 7mm remington.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Mallard how old is the gun? Ruger used to buy their barrels up to a few years ago not one would shoot the same. I have a 270 m77 and it shoots excellant I am one of the lucky ones. Now they turn there own barrels and from what I have seen it has been a big difference. I may be alittle one sided I am a ruger fan I like the feel of them and there light oh! there cheap too! Magnum


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I bought the gun in 97.I might sell it and get another tikka,God I love the accuracy you get out of a tikka.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I bought a Ruger bolt MKII 30.06 last year and absolutely love it. I got it dialed in last summer and had excellent success with it last fall. I fired three shots with it and killed 3 deer. I couldn't have been more happy with the rifle.


----------

